# Surge notification



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Has anyone set the surge alert in the app so that you can be notified of a desirable surge rate when you're logged off? Does it work? 

I haven't received an alert since the update.


----------



## Zebbyz (Jan 19, 2016)

I believe it does work when you are logged off. It uses your Uber login to monitor locations... and thats all. It doesn't need you to be on.


----------



## bdriven (Jan 9, 2016)

I set the surge alert and it has never worked


----------



## uberbostonguy8 (Mar 10, 2015)

I see no such setting in the iOS app. Can someone point me towards it? In settings I only see Accessibility, Navigation, and Set up music.


----------



## bdriven (Jan 9, 2016)

uberbostonguy8 said:


> I see no such setting in the iOS app. Can someone point me towards it? In settings I only see Accessibility, Navigation, and Set up music.


Mine is at the bottom under "set up music."
Doesn't sound like you have it on your screen.


----------



## bdriven (Jan 9, 2016)

bdriven said:


> Mine is at the bottom under "set up music."
> Doesn't sound like you have it on your screen.


Mine actually worked once recently


----------



## Uberectile Dysfunction (Aug 19, 2015)

I got one surge alert right when they rollednout the feature....it worked one time, sent ne a text message, I was logged off, dont think it alerts you if your on....with that said, I dont think it works anymore at all, havent recieved the alert since that first and only.


----------



## Tim P (Jan 25, 2016)

I havent gotten any alerts from it yet, I wish it did work though. I dont drive unless its surging, I have to go in the app and check to see where its at currently


----------



## Uberectile Dysfunction (Aug 19, 2015)

Im sure theyre "working" on it.....they said so in an email they replied to


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

I got my first surge alert this morning. I got really excited and drove 90 minutes to the surging area.


----------



## Uberboob (Dec 15, 2015)

In Portland, ME we all immediately stampede to hop on the ferry when Peaks Island surges. Our favorite surges are in January when 90% of the island residents are gone for the winter$$$. Life is good.


----------



## Erin206 (Dec 16, 2015)

Mines works


----------

